# Benidorm long term villa rental



## Deansm (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, hope someone can help, we have been looking for a villa to rent on a long term basis (6/12 months minimum) in Benidorm ( pref old town area but not set in stone ) 

We have looked throughout google and mainly finding holiday lets and apartments we are looking for a min 2 bed villa with a pool and outside enclosed space ( we have 2 dogs ) 

Does anyone please know any companies or people that may be able to help? 

We are visiting again at the start of August but wanted to arrange some viewings for when we are over. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Deansm said:


> Hi, hope someone can help, we have been looking for a villa to rent on a long term basis (6/12 months minimum) in Benidorm ( pref old town area but not set in stone )
> 
> We have looked throughout google and mainly finding holiday lets and apartments we are looking for a min 2 bed villa with a pool and outside enclosed space ( we have 2 dogs )
> 
> ...


:welcome:

take a look in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

you'll find some links for national rental sites which might help you

I'm not sure if we have any members in that area who would know of any agents - but the links on the FAQs thread have both private lets & agents


that said, most agents are loath to arrange viewings for rentals this much in advance, so you might find that you'll have to arrange viewings when you get here


----------



## Deansm (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for you reply, I will have a good look through them, It would be good just to see what kind of property we can get for our money ready to arrange viewings, If the perfect villa comes up we would fly over to see it as and when needed.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You will not find any villas to rent in Benidorm old town. There would only be apartments and they are likely to be very expensive.

As you go further out to the edges of town there are a few town houses and small villas but make sure you check what public transport is like. Some areas around Benidorm have little or no transport into the centre.

Really, the only way to find something is wait until you are here in August and look around. You see lots of notices on properties advertising that they are to let with a number to call or an agents name. Agents rarely let places unless you are face to face with deposit money in hand.


----------

